
Brexit: Vote on second referendum, now possible - aldamiz
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/live/2019/may/21/brexit-latest-news-developments-cabinet-to-discuss-latest-brexit-offer-to-mps-as-ministers-feud-in-public-over-no-deal-live-news
======
baggy_trough
The voting will be repeated until the public returns the desired result.

